# Doggie Floral Arrangement



## debodun (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2017)

Cute Deb!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 22, 2017)

*doggie*

Like it, Deb!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2017)

*Love it.  Did you create it?  I had to swipe the pic and share privately with a friend from Facebook, who lost her little white dog earlier this year.  Looked just like this puppy*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 22, 2017)

That is so sweet. Did someone give you the arrangement?


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That is so sweet. Did someone give you the arrangement?



No, it was a gift to a friend of mine.


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2017)

Coincidence: Yesterday I ordered that same arrangement from 1-800-Flowers for delivery to the Spousal Equivalent's mother.  She loves stuffed animals, so I thought she'd like that one.


----------

